# Another HC emersed



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

This is my first trial, having seen people here growing HC faster emersed, I gave a shot too.

So here's my HC, in ordinary pot soil with peat mixed. Its cuurently outside, taking indirect sunlight.
No extra fertilising as I think the pot soil has more than enough HC needs.

Im planning to take them indoors and have alight source, a table lamp so I may grow them faster.
Any suggestions would greatly be apreciated. Thanx


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Worm castings work well.


----------



## blackoala (Aug 9, 2008)

good luck for the setup.i'm a newbie here and im trying some emersed setup also.i placed it outdoor with 2hrs direct sunlight at 2-4pm.if i put it indoor n light it with lamp,will they grow faster?how long should the photo period be?


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

I had it outdoors first, but throughout the day I had to move them so I would bake them, so it was qquite a job.

Now, use a CF table lamp, about 12-13hours a day, probably too much, Ill decrease that photoperiod to 10 hours/day. I realised a big growth rate increase, they grow really fast with CF.

Good luck to you too.

Here's the update,


----------

